# Lug Pattern on the 01 sentra SE



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i know its 4 lugs..but whats the bolt pattern? 4 x _____?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

4x114.3

what's with this stupid 10 character minimum?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Rselah, please start searching. Many of your questions are repetitive.


----------

